
Meetup.com Alternative in the Works - felicianotech
http://melitix.com/
======
grizzles
I'm a paying Meetup.com customer. I'm not a huge fan of it, but it solves my
#1 issue of growing a meetup that I'm interested in without me having to do
any outbound marketing, like you would have to do with a FB group.

How much do you like the name melitix? It's kinda hard to remember. I'd be
happy to give feedback / other brand ideas. Email in my profile.

~~~
felicianotech
Thank you for the feedback. I'm not attached to the name at the moment, just
the concept. I'll send you an email.

------
felicianotech
Am I the only one frustrated with Meetup.com? Melitix is being created out of
that frustration. We're building a better, modern meetup platform and looking
for feedback from people interested in helping get it right.

